# Big Guy's Shooting Supply Storefron Hours



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are open and our hours are:

Wed-Friday 11:00-6:00
Saturday 9:00-5:00
Sunday by appt.

Located at: 1416 N. Main, Suite 500, Pearland, TX

*Just got in some PMC .223 55 grain FMJ-BT in 1,000 round cases. *


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I should not post after a few beers........


----------



## tsteve (Nov 11, 2006)

Do you have any CCI 450 primers?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Winchester small rifle magnums. $31/1000


----------



## tsteve (Nov 11, 2006)

I got the phone number thanks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice! I will have to stop by and see the shop when I am in Houston area next. Probably around Oct-Nov.


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*Congrats*

glad you got it done. just changed jobs, and just around the corner - Almeda and McHard. What are the days/hours you're open?

rick


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

rmorgan9718 said:


> glad you got it done. just changed jobs, and just around the corner - Almeda and McHard. What are the days/hours you're open?
> 
> rick


Look at 1st post in this thread


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Store in Pearland..not Houston according to 1st post...


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you plan on having online ordering?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Do you plan on having online ordering?


Yes, on certain items. Right now we are not a Haz-Mat shipper, but plan to be one.


----------

